# Assos oder X-Bionic



## CanyonAl95 (7. April 2013)

Hi Community

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung eine neue kurze MTB Radhose mit Trägern zu kaufen (für mittlere bis lange Touren) Preis bis 200. 

Nun habe ich zwei in der engerer Auswahl 

- X-Bionic Bib Tight Light (199 )
- Assos T FI. Mille S5 shortLeg (179 )

Habe in der Mountainbike gelesen das beide Top sind und beide haben das Testurteil Überragend doch welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2013)

ich komme mit meinen 3 sugoi rs bib bestens zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (7. April 2013)

Habe die X-Bionic und die ist erste Sahne. Fahre trotzdem oft auch noch meine Sugois RS wie der Vorposter. die X-Bionic ist sicher etwas besser, sitzt angenehmer, super Polster und verrutscht weniger. Schlussendlich muss der Arsch entscheiden - was bei Bibs natürlich generell schwierig ist, da man sie nach einem ausführlichen Test nicht zurück geben kann. Ich zumindest kann die X-Bionic empfehlen.


----------



## Hofbiker (7. April 2013)

CanyonAl95 schrieb:


> Hi Community
> 
> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung eine neue kurze MTB Radhose mit TrÃ¤gern zu kaufen (fÃ¼r mittlere bis lange Touren) Preis bis 200â¬.
> 
> ...



Ja die Assos T FI. Mille S5 shortLeg kann ich nur empfehlen, habe die bereits 4 Jahre im Einsatz!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. April 2013)

Ganz klar Assos, besser geht es nicht, meiner Meinung nach
X-Bionic habe ich auch, kann also vergleichen.


----------



## orso1 (7. April 2013)

Assos von der Verarbeitung absolute Sahne und selbst nach Jahren immer noch Top in Form.


----------



## kleinbiker (8. April 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre seit Jahren fast ausschließlich nur noch Assos. Die sind Top!

Die X-Bionic sehen mir außerdem zu technisch aus. Das Auge fährt ja auch mit.

Grüße
kleinbiker

P.S.:Ich weiß nicht ob das noch aktuell ist, aber sie haben zumindest mal den Service geboten Hosen (Trikots/Jacken natürlich auch) nach einem Sturz zu reparieren. Gilt glaube ich aber nur innerhalb der ersten Jahre.


----------



## timstruppi (9. April 2013)

Ich fahre auch seit Jahren verschiedene Assos Modelle. Die älteste ist von 2005 und das Polster ist immernoch gut....
Letztes Jahr bin ich mit einer 4 Wochen alten Assos Hose gestürtzt, hab sie dann bei Assos zur Reperatur eingeschickt. Nach 3 Tagen kam die Info, dass ich eine neue Hose bekomme. Das bekommt man auch nicht bei jedem Hersteller.......


----------



## CHnuschti (10. April 2013)

Ich würde noch etwas mehr Kohle auf den Tisch legen und die Assos FI.13 S5 kaufen.
Die ist nochmals deutlich besser als die FI.Mille S5, zumindest für mich als eher Schwergewicht, habe beide ausgiebig probiert. Würde meinen dass der Tragekomfort-Zuwachs bei den Assos S5 zwischen der FI.13 und der FI.Mille deutlich grösser ist als zwischen der FI.Mille und der FI.Uno (die "billigste").
Bei der Grösse aufpassen, ich benötige bei den Assos Hosen meistens eine Nummer grösser als "normal".

Gruss


----------



## CanyonAl95 (10. April 2013)

Ok danke schon einmal für die vielen Antworten 

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Assos Hose entschieden und hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung. Das mit der reperatur der Hose ist ja echt praktisch.


----------



## timstruppi (11. April 2013)

Sogar die Assos Hosen haben unterschiedliche Grössen. In der Mille S5 habe ich XL und in der FI 13 sogar XXL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. April 2013)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Sogar die Assos Hosen haben unterschiedliche Grössen. In der Mille S5 habe ich XL und in der FI 13 sogar XXL.



Das habe ich noch nie verstanden, ist bei den Trikots auch so


----------



## timstruppi (11. April 2013)

Bei den Assos Trikots gibt es ja auch verschiedene Schnitte......


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2013)

Ist das so?
Wenn das so ist, warum nehmen die dann ander Maße beim zuschneiden?
Ich habe mehrere Trikots, die sind eingentlich alle körpernah zugeschitten, nur ohne Anprobe braucht man eine Glaskugel
Zum Glück sind die Klamotten so hochwertig, dass man nur selten etwas neues braucht.


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. April 2013)

Ich würde noch ein paar Bedenken einstreuen und eine Alternative nennen.

Bedenken: Mein Kumpel fährt seit ein paar Jahren Assos Hose (Mille) und Trikot SS.Uno. Beide im MTB-Bereich. Dazu ein paar Anmerkungen: Ohne eine Baggy drüber verschleißt das Material der Bib offensichtlich recht schnell. Als Rucksackträger beansprucht außerdem das Trikot-Material offensichtlich recht stark. Beide Teile pillen inzischen recht stark, heißt es bilden sich kleine Flusen an der Oberfläche. Ich persönlich finde das bei einem Kleidungsstück weit jenseits der 100 Euro-Grenze schon bedenklich. Mein Pearli Elite P.R.O. Trikot von 2007 sieht auch nach 5 Jahren Dauereinsatz mit Rucksack immer noch erstaunlich gut am Material aus. Kein Pillen o.ä. Verarbeitun top! War aber mit 75 auch nicht gerade günstig. Mit der X-Bionic liebäugle ich auch, sieht abgefahren aus und der Tragekomfort des Strickmaterials ist genial - ich hab 'ne lange Unterhose von denen.

Alternative: Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren eine Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Bib Tight. Die ist geil! Super komfortables Polster, sehr geiler Schnitt, bei dem auch keinerlei Nähte stören o.ä. Außerdem extra robust an einigen Stellen ausgeführt. Auch unter der Baggy nicht zu warm, wo es mit der X-Bionic schon grenzwertig werden könnte. Aber diese ist mit gut 170 auch nicht mal eben günstig, muss ich sagen. Kann sich aber definitiv mit allem messen, was es am Markt gibt - meine Meinung. Einen Blick ist sie allemal wert. Ich bin sehr empfindlich am Hintern und hatte stets innerhalb kurzer Zeit Probleme beim Fahren. Das hat sich mit der Alp-X geändert. Mit der kann ich locker 2 bis 3 Stunden ohne Probleme fahren, wo ich früher nach gut 45 Minuten Probleme hatte. Rest ist Trainingssache.


----------



## timstruppi (12. April 2013)

@Phil-Joe
bist du selbst schon einmal  eine Assos oder X-Bionic gefahren?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2013)

@Phil-Joe
Hm, das kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Die ältesten Teile die ich habe, sind 5 Jahre alt, uno Trikot und 3/4 Fi. Mille. 
Da ist absolut nichts mit, ohne Short gefahren und recht häufig mit Rucksack. 
Da rebelt und pillt nix auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timstruppi (12. April 2013)

Und  sollte es probleme mit dem Stoff bzw Verarbeitung geben, dann wird sich Assos sehr kulant zeigen....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. April 2013)

CanyonAl95 schrieb:


> Hi Community
> 
> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung eine neue kurze MTB Radhose mit Trägern zu kaufen (für mittlere bis lange Touren) Preis bis 200.
> 
> ...



Kleine Anmerkung zur X-Bionic: Da kommt demnächst eine neue Bib Short raus. Wird dann auch zur Effektor Serie gehören. Ich fahre diese Hose seit der Eurobike und finde sie echt super. Geändert wurde der Schnitt und die Kompression wurde angepasst. Alles in allem eine super Hose - trägt sich wie eine 2te Haut und ist nicht ganz so empfindlich wie die Assos S5 (meine fusselt nämlich auch). Das Polster der Assos ist etwas dicker, das Polster der X-Bionic dafür straffer.
Die Hose ist dann halt Effektor grün / schwarz.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Juni 2013)

CanyonAl95 schrieb:


> Hi Community
> 
> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung eine neue kurze MTB Radhose mit Trägern zu kaufen (für mittlere bis lange Touren) Preis bis 200.
> 
> ...



Servus welche Hose hast du gekauft?


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. Juni 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zur X-Bionic: Da kommt demnÃ¤chst eine neue Bib Short raus. Wird dann auch zur Effektor Serie gehÃ¶ren. Ich fahre diese Hose seit der Eurobike und finde sie echt super. GeÃ¤ndert wurde der Schnitt und die Kompression wurde angepasst. Alles in allem eine super Hose - trÃ¤gt sich wie eine 2te Haut und ist nicht ganz so empfindlich wie die Assos S5 (meine fusselt nÃ¤mlich auch). Das Polster der Assos ist etwas dicker, das Polster der X-Bionic dafÃ¼r straffer.
> Die Hose ist dann halt Effektor grÃ¼n / schwarz.


 
Wird aber vermutlich wieder mal pervers teuer sein. Die toppen ja eben noch direkt mal Assos. Wo wird das gute StÃ¼ck eigentlich dann ca. rauskommen beim Preis. Ich finde es bissl doof, dass die selbst bei der 200â¬ Hose noch das vglw. einfachste Polster verwenden. Meine zweite gute Bib wird vermutlich auf den Kommentar von CHnuschti hin die FI. 13. Wenn das gute StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r ein Schwergewicht geeignet ist, dann perfekt. Hat nun mal nicht jeder GardemaÃ und Idealgewicht.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Juni 2013)

Preislich liegen beide in der 220 Region.
Ich würde mir mal beide bestellen und anprobieren und entscheiden 

Am Anfang ist das Wolle-Feeling der X-Bionic gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man Assos gewohnt ist. Fahre inzwischen nun aber die meiste Zeit die X-Bionic - finde die bequemer und vor allem robuster


----------



## CanyonAl95 (13. Juni 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Servus welche Hose hast du gekauft?



Habe mich für die Assos entschieden und bin mit dieser auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Hofbiker (13. Juni 2013)

CanyonAl95 schrieb:


> Habe mich für die Assos entschieden und bin mit dieser auch sehr zufrieden



Danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Viel Spass weiterhin!


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Juni 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Preislich liegen beide in der 220â¬ Region.
> Ich wÃ¼rde mir mal beide bestellen und anprobieren und entscheiden
> 
> Am Anfang ist das Wolle-Feeling der X-Bionic gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig, wenn man Assos gewohnt ist. Fahre inzwischen nun aber die meiste Zeit die X-Bionic - finde die bequemer und vor allem robuster


 
Von X-Bionic kenne ich bisher meine Energizer Unterhose. Starkes Teil. GefÃ¤llt mir. Und man lÃ¤uft wirklich entspannter und ist vergleichsweise frischer, wenn man wieder zurÃ¼ck ist. Ist echt kein Spruch oder Magie oder so sondern das stimmt einfach. Ich find's toll. Mal gespannt, wie die Effektor dann wird und welches Polster die verwenden. Ist schon tolles Zeug von denen nur der Preis ist eben richtig heiÃ ... an dem verbrennt man sich schon mal. ;-) Jetzt geht's auch ans Einfahren des Sattels.

@ CanyonAl95: FÃ¼r welche Assos hast dich eigentlich entschieden? Die FI.Mille oder die FI.13?


----------



## CanyonAl95 (16. Juni 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Von X-Bionic kenne ich bisher meine Energizer Unterhose. Starkes Teil. Gefällt mir. Und man läuft wirklich entspannter und ist vergleichsweise frischer, wenn man wieder zurück ist. Ist echt kein Spruch oder Magie oder so sondern das stimmt einfach. Ich find's toll. Mal gespannt, wie die Effektor dann wird und welches Polster die verwenden. Ist schon tolles Zeug von denen nur der Preis ist eben richtig heiß ... an dem verbrennt man sich schon mal. ;-) Jetzt geht's auch ans Einfahren des Sattels.
> 
> @ CanyonAl95: Für welche Assos hast dich eigentlich entschieden? Die FI.Mille oder die FI.13?




Ich hab mir die *Assos T FI. Mille S_5*
gekauft​


----------



## xc_fahrer (18. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn Du Dich schon entschieden hast: bei Assos ist m.E. das Polster überbewertet. Ich finde es gar nicht toll. Viel besser finde ich das alte Sugoi-Polster.

Was bei Assos wirklich gut ist, ist der Schnitt. Das muß man denen lassen. Ich habe fürs Rennrad diverse lange Winterradhosen mit Windstopperbesatz - alles irgendwie Ritterrüstungen, was das Tretgefühl angeheht. Außer die Assos - das ist die einzige, bei der man sich beim Treten nicht behindert fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

